# Mugen 4 vs. Alpenföhn Brocken 2



## DMC-Lover (14. Juli 2013)

*Mugen 4 vs. Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute Nachmittag endgültig den CPU-Kühler auf den i7 3770k (später auch übertaktet) einbauen will meine Frage.

Kühlt der Mugen 4 wirklich genausogut wie der Brocken 2?
Dies sei laut der aktuellen PCGH der Fall.

Wenn ja würd ich natürlich den Mugen 4 nehmen, da dieser doch 200 gramm leichter ist. Einen leisen 120 PWM-Lüfter hätte ich auch hier.

Wenn dem so ist, wird es der Mugen. Wenn der Brocken 2 so viel besser aus eurer Erfahrung wird, nehme ich den.
Auf 2-3 Grad unterschied kommt es glaube ich nicht an.


----------



## elohim (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mugen 4 vs. Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

Wenn es auf 2 oder 3 Grad nicht ankommt und du ohnehin schon einen Lüfter hast, den du benutzen möchtest, dann nimm den der günstiger ist...


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mugen 4 vs. Alpenföhn Brocken 2*

In der letzten Ausgabe von der PCGH (also 07 2013) wurden beide getestet, wenn du es genau wissen willst, dann kannst du da nachlesen.

Zusammengefasst: Der Brocken hat den Award für den besten bekommen, der Mugen war auch ganz gut, nur ganz wenig wärmer, allerdings war die Montage aufwendig da der Anpressdruck zu hoch war, und man die Schrauben alle lösen musste


----------

